# Options for baseboard replacement



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have boiler heat old 80%(yeah right)with baseboards. Not being much of a heating expert this question my sound dumb, just go with it. 

I am planning on remodeling my bathroom this winter and want to make a little space and get rid of that ugly unsightly baseboard. What can I do with it? What are the requirements for in-floor?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Indie said:


> I have boiler heat old 80%(yeah right)with baseboards. Not being much of a heating expert this question my sound dumb, just go with it.
> 
> I am planning on remodeling my bathroom this winter and want to make a little space and get rid of that ugly unsightly baseboard. What can I do with it? What are the requirements for in-floor?


therers some good threads in the heating section i will try and find a few


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

this thread applies a little

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f31/budget-hydronic-system-pics-9047/

i will look for more

another

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/radiant-heat-7160/index2/


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You could do pex clipped into aluminum plates on the bottom side of the floors.

Upgrade the boiler while you're at it...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> this thread applies a little
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f31/budget-hydronic-system-pics-9047/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, but my question is. Can I remove the baseboard and use in-floor in place? I have never heard of that being done, which must mean it won't work. Bet it has something to do with the system difference.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Indie said:


> Thanks for the info, but my question is. Can I remove the baseboard and use in-floor in place? I have never heard of that being done, which must mean it won't work. Bet it has something to do with the system difference.


i never heard of that either, i wish i could answer that question. id imagine that the boiler might have to be changed out like ILP said. im sure someone will post an answer to that question soon.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> You could do pex clipped into aluminum plates on the bottom side of the floors.
> 
> Upgrade the boiler while you're at it...


I think a bathroom remodel is sufficient for this winter. However, if I keep going at the pace I have been, I might consider it. Been wanting to put in a High efficieny with indirect tank for potable. Certainly a blessed fall.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Indie said:


> I have boiler heat old 80%(yeah right)with baseboards. Not being much of a heating expert this question my sound dumb, just go with it.
> 
> I am planning on remodeling my bathroom this winter and want to make a little space and get rid of that ugly unsightly baseboard. What can I do with it? What are the requirements for in-floor?


Bathroom reno only? Why not just abandon the rad (cut and tie together below the floor - maybe put the fin under there) and go with Nuheat under the tile instead? You could also repipe the baseboard pipe to another wall and add a nice towel warmer.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

futz said:


> Bathroom reno only? Why not just abandon the rad (cut and tie together below the floor - maybe put the fin under there) and go with Nuheat under the tile instead? You could also repipe the baseboard pipe to another wall and add a nice towel warmer.



I was looking at that nuheat, but what is a towel warmer? Got some pics? Its my house so I can experiment with stuff and learn something helpful maybe.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

futz said:


> Bathroom reno only? Why not just abandon the rad (cut and tie together below the floor - maybe put the fin under there) and go with Nuheat under the tile instead? You could also repipe the baseboard pipe to another wall and add a nice towel warmer.


 
that stuff is awesome, ive seen alot of successful installs with it


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Indie said:


> ...but what is a towel warmer? Got some pics? Its my house so I can experiment with stuff and learn something helpful maybe.


Towel warmers can be had in either electric or hydronic. For your purposes hydronic is probably perfect. Myson has some (lousy web-site, but good products). There are lots of other brands available.

Here's a really big one:


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

i have seen under cabinet fan coils small ones might be another alternative to the baseboard. it really depends on what your floor is going to be if its tile or stone infloor is the way to go.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Put a 3 way mixing valve and a circulator, [with a tstat] right off of that loop, to some pex under the floor. [You gotta lower the temp so you don't make the floor like a frying pan.] It will be a hybrid primary secondary. 

It will circulate water through the loop when the t stat calls, and mix in a little hot when the temp in the loop drops, and the rest of the baseboard will still get the 180 degree water. 

Look at Taco's web site. They got a lot of good tech info there. Some of it is tucked away, you gotta search for it.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Put a 3 way mixing valve and a circulator, [with a tstat] right off of that loop, to some pex under the floor. [You gotta lower the temp so you don't make the floor like a frying pan.] It will be a hybrid primary secondary.
> 
> It will circulate water through the loop when the t stat calls, and mix in a little hot when the temp in the loop drops, and the rest of the baseboard will still get the 180 degree water.


Trouble with that is you gotta have service access for that mixer and pump.

Simpler by far is to just zig-zag some old fin down every joist space, or every other joist space under the floor. Not too much or you'll dump all that loop's heat in the bathroom, but enough to warm the floor like radiant. Even just the extra pipe will radiate a little.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the input I'll let you know what I come up with, but it will be a couple of months away. This is kinda fun to plan. Gotta make sure I don't go overboard in this house, its already too close for comfort with current housing prices, and we want to move at some point, maybe.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Move to AZ, no need for all that crazy stuff there.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Move to AZ, no need for all that crazy stuff there.


Or Florida only had to run my heat 4 times last winter (strip heat built into the ah)


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

futz said:


> Trouble with that is you gotta have service access for that mixer and pump.
> 
> Simpler by far is to just zig-zag some old fin down every joist space, or every other joist space under the floor. Not too much or you'll dump all that loop's heat in the bathroom, but enough to warm the floor like radiant. Even just the extra pipe will radiate a little.


I totally agree run that high temp under the floor with fin tube.. Also adding a mixing valve and a pump is only okay if that piece of heat is first on the loop. Because if not and radiant zone is the only call for heat other baseboard would get hot.. Unless I'm missing something?


----------

